# Eve Online Art Contest! : Design a Starship!



## Fuzzy Modem

Eve Online is holding a contest: http://news.deviantart.com/article/128272/
- to design a starship *FOR THE GAME!* The winner also gets an Ipad, a Drawing Tablet and a bunch of other loot.

Will you enter?

Concept Doodles: (My sketching ability is _not_ great. I'll be working in *Maya* for the final draft.)





Bigger: http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/eve_online_contest/my_eve_doodles2_rx.jpg

The size limit for the contest is 1000 meters. Does that look bigger than 1000 meters to you?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I also need to decide which faction this vessel is for before I start modeling, as it will determine which methods I use. 

Right now I'm thinking "Gallente", perhaps modeled with Sub-Ds.


----------



## Vertigo

Way beyond my abilities to even think about putting something together like that but I'll be interested to see what you come up with. A word of warning though you might need to check the competition rules before posting anything up here . Despite the fact that I'd love to see how it progresses.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Vertigo said:


> A word of warning though you might need to check the competition rules before posting anything up here



The part that would seem to pertain states:



> The Work (i) may not have been made commercially available, won any other prize/award, been featured as a "Daily Deviation" nor been previously submitted to any other contest, (ii) must be the exclusive original work of the entrant and made for the Contest, (iii) must be in keeping with the Sponsors’ image



I don't THINK I would be violating any of this by posting my WiPs here...


----------



## Ursa major

Fuzzy Modem said:


> The size limit for the contest is 1000 meters. Does that look bigger than 1000 meters to you?


Actually, to me it does. I think the "top" of your craft _looks_ as if it's hosting quite a few city blocks (whatever those "protuberances" are meant to be in practice) .


----------



## Vertigo

That sounds safe enough FM. 

Re the 1 km; I really wouldn't like to make a comment based on the sketches. You would need a recognisable something to give scale. Though if those are like city blocks then actually (contrary to Ursa's comment) I would say it looks about right.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

There are little windows on the sphere shape. Those are the best indicators of size I have thus far.


----------



## Vertigo

I thought that's what they might be and on that basis I would say you would be within the 1km limit.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

It also works in my favor that my ship isn't particularly long in any one direction. Therefore my 1km is filled out more, giving me a larger ship than I would have otherwise.


----------



## Ursa major

On the assumption that those running the competition don't take your word for it (which, to be fair, they most probably will) your entry should give more (and more obvious) clues that it's within the limit than ones that it may exceed it.


----------



## Pyan

Fuzzy Modem said:


> The size limit for the contest is 1000 meters. Does that look bigger than 1000 meters to you?





Ursa major said:


> Actually, to me it does. I think the "top" of your craft _looks_ as if it's hosting quite a few city blocks (whatever those "protuberances" are meant to be in practice) .



Doesn't it depend on how big the inhabitants are?...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

pyan said:


> Doesn't it depend on how big the inhabitants are?...



Well, the factions of Eve are all human, so unless it's crew is composed entirely of midgets... or excuse me, "Little People"...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I'm thinking it's a command ship, with an emphasis on fleet support (repair, electronic warfare, group shielding, countermeasures) and a subsequent lack of heavy fire power.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Looking at the distinctions between the Eve factions a bit more, the Amarr seem to be the only ones who use rounded or spherical design elements...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

This ship:




-is 1km long, but mine, while the same length, is much larger by volume.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

After studying Amarr ship design, I've made some rather extreme alterations:




Bigger: http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/eve_online_contest/IMG_5658_rx.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

WiPs:






















Now sleep...


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Wowzer! This looks really cool.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Hilarious Joke said:


> Wowzer! This looks really cool.



Thanks 

For anyone wondering, I'm starting with Sub-Ds, then converting to NURBS and tweaking, then converting to polys and "whittling" with booleans. This is just for the outer "shell" of the ships's hull. Everything else will be made with simple poly extrusion modeling.

Not sure weather I want to try texturing on the fly, or wait until I'm done modeling... Either way, I ought to start studying Amarr textures so I can reproduce them... I need to get my window size right from the start to establish the proper scale. I'm still shooting for the contest max= 1km.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I'm going to try to find a happy medium between modeling detail and textures. I won't bother with transparency maps for antennas, rigging and scaffolding, I'll model all the 3D details (planar details aren't visible in all orthos, and sprites always align with the viewer's perspective, which obviously is not conducive to accuracy), but for minor variations in deck protrusion I'll use bump maps. I'll use boolean subtraction to cut away the breaks that define the separation of the hull plates, through which you can see windows and... aw hell I'll just show you:




(image from Eve concept art)


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Looking at the other submissions up on DA right now, it's obvious that many people have taken existing designs for other projects and submitted them. With DA judging the contest down to the last three finalists, I worry that these designs, and others that don't fit the Eve Universe, will make it passed inspection...

After the failure of the StarCraft 2 contest though, I almost expect another completely broken competition. >shrug< It's all outside my control anyway.

...I'm still trying to think of a name for mine...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Looking at other Amarr ships, I see NO asymmetrical designs!

So... I really don't know what to do now... Do I mirror the wing? Redesign for a different race? Hope they will overlook this design discrepancy?

[edit] They have only one asymmetrical ship, the Sentinel: http://www.eve-wiki.net/index.php?title=File:Sentinel.jpg

It's not much, but it sets a precedent.

[edit] Now that I've considered mirroring the wing... I think the idea may have merit. Maybe mirroring AND flipping?

Like this:

L-0-7


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I think I'm sticking with Amarr, and following the religious theme, I've selected the name "Azrael." As far as I can tell, it's a name not used in Eve's lore thus far, but if you know otherwise, please correct me.

Azrael is the angel of death. Seems fitting. Azrael - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm tentatively planning on mirroring the wing over, then upside down    L-0-7    It won't be truly symmetrical, but it will feel more balanced.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Some place-holder shapes added while I consider the second wing...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Basic fake GI lighting:


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I've been studying this ship:





It has a similar pipe-joined-to-a-cylinder shape (though the proportions are obviously much different), and is a good example of Amarr armor segmentation.

It's also only 25% longer than mine, though perhaps 50% more massive by volume.

I will rely on it heavily as I move forward...

[edit] Note the variations in texture specularity between the different armor materials.
http://photo.1280.com/images/80r/4WH919FV/Abaddon2.jpeg
(Most obvious on the nose)


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Progress:


----------



## Vertigo

That's starting to look really good and I like the way you have captured the shape/style of that other Amarr ship and yet made yours very different.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Vertigo said:


> That's starting to look really good and I like the way you have captured the shape/style of that other Amarr ship and yet made yours very different.



I'm just hoping it's not _too_ different. The asymmetry is just so rare to this extent for this faction, but I'm hoping it won't hurt my chances too much.

Also the shape of the ventral port wing is rather muddled from all the perspectives I've tried thus far.

I'm planning for some variation in the color and specularity of the armor. Some armor plates will be closer to copper, other closer to silver, and some gold with swirly engravings, like this: amarr impairor - Eve Online ships gallery, ship database, eve ship pictures

[edit]
I really want to get that primary light positioned perfectly, so that it gleams off the nose, but also casts the shadow of the starboard wing directly across the circular chink in the armor on the dorsal port side of the fuselage.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Minimal progress. Is this a better angle from which to determine the shape of the bottom wing?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I have a problem:




See the "spinal cord" I've added? I made it with the intention of putting a laser cannon in each notch, like the Abaddon has on the sides, but I'm worried about how firing arcs in Eve work.

If you made a ship like that in game, would your laser beam PASS THROUGH your own wing, or is EVE's firing arc system more intelligent than that, as in, if something flies behind that wing, it can't be fired at with those guns?

Anyone know? It occurs to me that there may be a reason that there aren't any ships with giant, oddly shaped protrusions between their weapons and their target.

I'm worried that they may like the design, but decide against it because it can't be properly implemented, in which case I should scrap the spinal cord idea, or not do laser cannons in those sockets, in which case it's odd that they correspond so closely to the shapes on the Abaddon, which I might be copying too closely already...


----------



## Vertigo

Maybe if you had canon on the outside of the wings, the ones on the spine would be covering their blind spots.


----------



## Ursa major

It might look less odd (from a targeting point of view), if the positions of the cannons were more centrally placed in the gap between the wings, i.e. at or below the position of the circular feature.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Finishing up the Armor. Next the innards...





I'm abandoning the spinal cord in favor of turrets on each wing.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Bigger version of the last image.
http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/eve_online_contest/wip01_16.jpg
Also there is a bit of a red haze that I'm going to increase to try to add a sense of depth and scale.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I want to do a bit more work on the color of the armor, but I think the hull plate bump map is done, though I'm gonna tone down the heavy border a bit and save it for the orthos.


----------



## Vertigo

Seems to me from the presentation point of view that the current light source places an awful lot of the ship in shadow. Just a thought. Looking good otherwise.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Update:




Much Bigger:
http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/eve_online_contest/wip01_19.jpg


----------



## Vertigo

Cool, Looking good. I like the different view point. You can see more interesting stuff with losing much!


----------



## Ursa major

It is starting to look really good.


Best of luck with your entry.


----------



## digs

Holy poo, I didn't realise how much maths n stuff went into designing one of these (yep, I always just assumed designing a spaceship was as simple as sticking two cylinders on a disc or something - and then add guns). Now I know why _my _spaceships always looked horrible, and yours looks great! Nice work!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

digs said:


> Holy poo, I didn't realise how much maths n stuff went into designing one of these (yep, I always just assumed designing a spaceship was as simple as sticking two cylinders on a disc or something - and then add guns). Now I know why _my _spaceships always looked horrible, and yours looks great! Nice work!



It's really just geometry and spacial reasoning rather than raw math.
__________________

It may be a bit too yellow yet, but I'm about done with the armor.







Bigger:http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/eve_online_contest/wip01_r_23.jpg

I have 6 sockets for large turrets. How many small turrets should I have?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Upon further consideration, I will do something else with the big round sockets I created (any suggestions?) and place 8 turrets here:





That's two more turrets than this command ship: Damnation - EVElopedia - The EVE Online Wiki

So my command ship will be a little beefier, but then, I think it's a bit longer too, not sure. Can't find a length on that^ ship...


[edit] I may reduce the turrets to 6 (removing 1 from the longer side of each wing.) The Abaddon: http://wiki.eveonline.com/en/wiki/Abaddon has 8, as do most of the other battleships (which are 25% to 50% longer than the max) and I wanted this to be a command ship instead...

[edit]
I'm now thinking I'll model more of the greebles and noonies and rely on a bump map less. I can then re-use those bits for the second submission I'm still hoping to finish before the deadline.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Now considering this configuration.





Note that the turrets have all rotated 90 degrees. I believe this will provide better coverage, as you can see here:


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Found out that with 8 visible turret points, I only have 4 turret hard points as they are counted in the game, so I'll double the number of turrets you see above.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Questions, thoughts and clarifications:

My ship will be 980 meters long. It's function will be very similar to that of this ship:
Absolution - EVElopedia - The EVE Online Wiki
But it's three times the size, and will have two additional turrets for a total of 16 visible, 8 hard point slots.

Is there any precedent for a command ship that big and powerful? Keep in mind, the only thing I'm putting on the submission is the length, I don't even think I'll add any other text. It occurs to me that the more I let the judges fill in the blanks for themselves, the more they may like it, but at the same time I'm trying to keep a purpose in mind while designing to achieve a sense of logic and cohesion.

I may mount rocket launchers below the nose and above the neck.

I'm considering adding giant airlock shapes in the big sockets. Is this cannon? Is there any point in the game where smaller ships might dock with me? Or move behind the shield of my wings? Say, for repair? Or is it done more as a tractor beam style "healing" effect?

I ask because I'm about to start modeling the detail along the wings and in the... armpit, and I'm wondering if I should add mooring clamps and umbilicals and such.

I'll be reducing the yellow-gold color to more of a beige-gold, and the darker under texture is meant to be quite dark as it is merely the cracks between detail that I've decided to model rather than texture. The lights will also come up a bit once I turn my fake GI rig back on. It's off now for quick rendering purposes, and I have a simple shadow-less ambient in it's place, which gives my nooks and crannies that low contrast ugliness.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Windows.





bigger: http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/eve_online_contest/wip01_r_24.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

The windows are ten polys each with a texture, I've made a variety of sizes, then I have "floors" which are 20-40 polys and have a row of windows, and then I have "double floors", which are the largest windows you see at the nose.

The windows make it look a bit smaller than 1 k don't they?... and if I want it to be a command ship, and they use cruiser hulls, and I'm trying to remain cannon... it should be smaller anyway...

Maybe it's more like 300-400 meters?

I have "double floors" on the struts that connect the wings to the body too. If i replace them with singles, it should look at least a little larger.

Instead of big round airlocks, maybe I'll just do an ambiguous bubble shape and let them decide what it is.

[edit]
Y'know if it were smaller, it would move more nimbly too wouldn't it? It seems like it ought to... swoop.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Done modeling. On to photoshop.




Much, much bigger:
http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/eve_online_contest/eve_contest_FD_01c.jpg

Anyone see anything that isn't in compliance with contest specifications?

Final suggestions in terms of color and layout?

Thanks for the help thus far


----------



## Ursa major

I can't help with rule-conformance, but I can applaud your presentation. With the obvious provisos that I know nothing of _Eve Online_ and that I haven't seen the competition, _I'd_ vote for your design. 



(Actually, a tiny, niggly thing, which I doubt anyone else would bother about: The bottom of the main picture coincides, approximately, with the midpoints of the lower ship diagrams, whereas its top falls slightly short of those of the upper ones. Oh, and the inset picture is a little bit close to the diagram above it.)


----------



## Vertigo

I figuring you have decided to switch the length to 480m from the picture. Apart from Ursa'a like niggles I can see nothing else wrong. However I too know nothing about Eve Online so couldn't help with the techie details anyway.

I do think it looks well cool and I'd certainly vote for it


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Of the entries submitted thus far I'd say these are the current front runners:

Browsing EVE Online Contest on deviantART

Aquilon by ~polarlex on deviantART

MALACHIM: Angel Destroyer by ~jecw82 on deviantART

Starlight 0.3 by ~anoccomir on deviantART

EVE - PLAGUE BATTLECRUISER by ~chermilla on deviantART

Nebalia class frigate by ~Crowsrock on deviantART

Bazuk by ~maxxdamage01 on deviantART

Sinister by ~silnys on deviantART

Samalah by ~concept-on-mac on deviantART

KRATOS - Unofficial Adaptation by ~MakotoNinja on deviantART

Metatron by ~heineche on deviantART

EVE: TALON ASSAULT FRIGATE by ~chermilla on deviantART

bitonicus on deviantART

_____________________________________________

Keep in mind of course, that what _will_ be the winning entries are likely still works in progress at this point.

Pretty stiff competition thus far though.

I've made some minor revisions:
http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/eve_online_contest/eve_contest_FD_01f.jpg

The primary change is that dark areas should be easier to see now, (hopefully I haven't washed out my highlights.) I also defined the details in the orthos a bit better.

[edit]
I'll be starting on my 2nd submission tonight, it's another Amarr ship, this time in the shape of a horizontal crescent

There are a couple vertical ones in the game already:
http://www.eveonlineships.com/eve-online-search-ships.php?eveship=inquisitor
http://www.eveonlineships.com/eve-online-search-ships.php?eveship=tormentor


----------



## Vertigo

For what they're worth, here's my thoughts. There are some good ones in there but for my money the only ones in contention with you would be the first two and the last. Even if the second one keeps making me think of the glove character in Yellow Submarine . However I think yours wins out on detail and is more convincing.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

lol!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I really like his other one though. Very clean and simple, somehow both utilitarian and elegant, and beautifully executed. I love the sliver of purple highlight.


----------



## Pyan

If they're looking for originality, FM, they should toss some of those (not yours!) straight away. The Metatron is an extended _Slave 1_, the Bazuk has _Snow-skimmer_ ancestry (both from the *Star Wars* universe), and the Talon greatly resembles a Shadow ship from *Babylon 5*...

Great-looking entry - best of luck!...


----------



## Vertigo

Fuzzy Modem said:


> lol!


 
Definitely reminds me!

And yes I do quite like his other one and yes the purple back light (?) is quite nice. But I think it lacks sufficient detail to be really interesting.


----------



## Deathfrommassive

Fuzzy Modem said:


> Done modeling. On to photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much, much bigger:
> http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/eve_online_contest/eve_contest_FD_01c.jpg
> 
> Anyone see anything that isn't in compliance with contest specifications?
> 
> Final suggestions in terms of color and layout?
> 
> Thanks for the help thus far


 
So I'm randomly I stumble across this thread and wow, wow, wow. I am simply stunned. The graphics look amazing.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

After several bad starts on my second submission I've scrapped it in favor of polishing the first one.





Much, much bigger: http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/eve_online_contest/eve_contest_FD_02j.jpg

I went back a bit and reworked a few things, and now I'm futzing with all the little things that piss me off at 200% magnification. I'm starting to run low on things to tweak now though. See anything? Anything the least bit imperfect? I still have a week to poke at it, so don't hesitate to point out even the smallest annoyance.



Deathfrommassive said:


> So I'm randomly I stumble across this thread and wow, wow, wow. I am simply stunned. The graphics look amazing.



*blushes

[edit] The pro level CG entries are starting to role in:
http://trachos.deviantart.com/art/T...r+in:contests/2010/eveonline+max_age:24h&qo=6
http://kheng.deviantart.com/art/Cyr...r+in:contests/2010/eveonline+max_age:24h&qo=1
http://dlamont.deviantart.com/art/T...r+in:contests/2010/eveonline+max_age:24h&qo=2
http://plumsbuggy.deviantart.com/ar...r+in:contests/2010/eveonline+max_age:24h&qo=7
http://kiwi-the-one.deviantart.com/...r+in:contests/2010/eveonline+max_age:24h&qo=9


----------



## Vertigo

I quite liked the third one and the last one. However I still don't think any of them have anything like the attention to detail that yours have, and that makes yours more interesting to look at and ultimately more convincing.


----------



## Pyan

I did notice that most of the pro level entries have length, width and height stats, whereas yours has just the length: and that they all use the abbreviation "m" instead of spelling out meters.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

The only requirement is length, and I'm trying to keep it uncluttered. Also, my height and width aren't identical as it's not perfectly circular, and I don't feel like advertising that, as it might be perceived as unintentional.

Thanks for the suggestion though. See anything else?

[edit] I tried abbreviating "Meters" to "M." and it looked... wrong. I did try though.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I guess I don't _know_ that the newer entries are from more seasoned professionals. I have nothing to base that on other than a sense of... well rounded software competence.

Amateurs (like myself) get good at utilizing about 1/3 of our software's capabilities. We might get really, really good at that 1/3, but without a knowledgeable employer expecting us to execute tasks that would otherwise be outside the scope of our knowledge, we tend to stick with what's comfortable rather than learning to utilize the software's full potential.

Most of the more recent entries seem to be from this upper echelon, where every trick and tool has been utilized to full effect.

This one for instance was submitted today. It's the best I've seen thus far:
Tyrfing by ~Krats on deviantART


----------



## Vertigo

Still prefer yours FM. They just don't look complete to me. The wings on that last one just seem to offer a bigger target in a battle. Any near miss is going to take them out straight away.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Vertigo said:


> Still prefer yours FM. They just don't look complete to me. The wings on that last one just seem to offer a bigger target in a battle. Any near miss is going to take them out straight away.



Lol! Well, that's logistics for you  but it is consistent with existing designs.

I am glad I decided to spend the rest of my time polishing my entry rather than starting a 2nd one. I'm nervously optimistic, but my competitors just keeps getting more impressive as time goes on, and I'm sure there are others like me who will keep buffing and tweaking right up to the deadline.

This is another killer submission that I had missed before:
Battleship Lammergeier by ~TranquilRuins on deviantART

A bit simple, but very well executed.


----------



## Vertigo

Yeah that one is nice, one of the better ones. don't like the way he's 'posed' it though. With the right 'wing' hidden it looks very asymmetric.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Finished and submitted 

Here it is in the DA contest section. Wish me luck!


----------



## Vertigo

Fingers crossed for you FM; when are the results announced?

I just took a browse through the entries (there a awful lot of them!) and still rate yours! I do love some of the joke entires though. Particularly the cardboard box and the banana biplane thingy!


----------



## Ursa major

I do not play computer games, so you can safely ignore what I'm about to say, FM.

I've seen the current competitors in the link you provided. To be frank, and if I didn't know otherwise, I'd say yours looked like an existing, professionally produced, ship from the game, which the others were striving (and failing) to match.

I'll still wish you luck, though you probably need less than most.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Ursa major said:


> I do not play computer games, so you can safely ignore what I'm about to say, FM.
> 
> I've seen the current competitors in the link you provided. To be frank, and if I didn't know otherwise, I'd say yours looked like an existing, professionally produced, ship from the game, which the others were striving (and failing) to match.
> 
> I'll still wish you luck, though you probably need less than most.





Vertigo said:


> Fingers crossed for you FM; when are the results announced?
> 
> I just took a browse through the entries (there a awful lot of them!) and still rate yours! I do love some of the joke entires though. Particularly the cardboard box and the banana biplane thingy!



I'm cautiously optimistic. Thanks for the vote of confidence 
The contest ends on Wednesday, and the winners will be announced "on or about October 20."



pyan said:


> I did notice -they all use the abbreviation "m" instead of spelling out meters.


 
 You may notice I ended up taking your advice after all


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Wow! This one makes me hope for second place:
EvE Online -Tornado by *dreamwa1ker on deviantART


----------



## Ursa major

I had seen that before I made my earlier remarks.

Something bothers me about it, though I can't quite put my finger on why that is. Perhaps it's because it looks like a flying wing (albeit on its side), which seems out of place in a near-vacuum. Perhaps its because most of its surface area (aka as that part of the ship an enemy would target) overlies very little useable volume. (Your ship adds extra volume by shrouding part of the vehicle's central section.)

Your ship is unsettling, due to its asymmetry. If I were an enemy, I'd wonder why it was that shape. Is it built to contain some terrible weapon (in spite of its alleged function, command ship)? 



So if I had a vote, I'd vote for yours.


----------



## Vertigo

From a military stand point I dislike any of these 'flat' designs. They expose the maximum surface area to attack for a given volume. Making you a much bigger target than is necessary. Also there is very little dpeth in your armour.

In many respects the perfect shape for a warship would be a sphere where you get the minimum surface area (targetable area) for a given volume and you also maximise the potential to bury your most critical components deep in the ship.

The nature of your shape is that it will have a fairly higher surface area but much of it is shielded by the 'wings'. I would therefore rate yours a much more practical design.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Actually, the optimum design for a starship looks like a "jack."







With the weapon turrets mounted on the outside points you maximize available line of sight, no nearly all your weapons could fire at a single target at any given time. Engines would be mounted in a sphere around the center, to thrust in any direction optimally.

But this^ while, interesting, would look a little silly, and not at all cool.


----------



## Rodders

Fuzzy Modem, i love yiou ship and can't believe how much work you've put into that thing. 

I really hope you win.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I made a 360 degree fly-around animation:


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

The 15 semi-finalists are NOT what I expected:
http://news.deviantart.com/article/133308/

I think only 1 or 2 of the designs I linked to above made it in. I guess I just have very different taste than the DA judges.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

lol. they just switched this entry
with this one.

This basically fixes the contest, but leaves little suspense as to who will win.


----------



## Vertigo

There are a few good ones in those semi-finalists but also some I would frankly describe as naff (even one, Omega, where the illustration is so dark you can barely see it and they spelt length as lenght!). Looking at the quality of them I am honestly astonished yours was not in there. Ho hum, everyone has their own preferences I guess!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Apparently they are having a do-over ?!?
EVE Online - Create a Starship Contest - Final Vote

I missed the re-submission date though


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

The "Final Vote" has begun! Please vote for my spaceship! :
EVE Online - Create a Starship Contest - Final Vote

(Please wait, it takes a minute to load, you may have to log in on the contest page, and if you can't find it, search for "by Shawn W", it's got a bright red border) Thanks so very, very much, and wish me luck!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I made runner up in the re-vote!:
EVE Online | EVE Insider | Forums

$600!

A Eve Online Battleship scale model (should I get the Megathron, the Raven or the Abaddon?)

Also an EVE Online BattleMat Mousepad, an EVE Online 3-pcs Decal Set, and an EVE Online Poster.

There is a bit of an asterisk, as they goofed and selected 2 Amarr runners up when they were only supposed to select one from each race. Also they got my last initial wrong, but it's correct on the contest site so... *no takebacks!*


----------



## Vertigo

Well congratulations Fuzzy. Well earned!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Thanks


----------



## Interference

Excellent news, FM, congratulations - well deserved.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Thanks 

Turns out my choices are:

Tempest
Raven
Megathron
Apocalypse

Between which I think I like the Raven best:
EVE Online | Online Store - Caldari Raven - EVE Battleship Collection


----------



## Pyan

_Shabash_, FM - worth the long wait...


----------



## Ursa major

Well done, Fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Thanks!


----------



## Gary Compton

$600 that's £400 quid. 

Mine's a lager FM?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Gary Compton said:


> $600 that's £400 quid.
> 
> Mine's a lager FM?












I'll actually be spending it on Eurail passes, so maybe we can have that drink in person


----------



## Loi

Hello,

Very great article and work, I'm amazed and created an account just to post his answer.

I  really appreciated the pictures of your the ship and the process about  ship analysis. 

Here, I'm looking to build some spaceships, well I hope and my skills are far from you  in design. 

What could be your advise to be able to do a such great work ?

Do you, may be, have built a tutorial based on this ship creation ?

Best Regards,
Loi


----------



## AlexanderSen

Opps sorry! My gaming website is no longer up (the one which hosted the image) so I thought I'd upload it for those who wanted the image.


----------

